# Got a good deal on ammo finally!!!!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to the Lagrange Engine and tractor show today in Wellington OH. It’s a decent sized flea market plus the engines. I go every year with the cousins on what we call Flea Market Friday. Not as many vendors as usual do to Covid but still plenty to see and view. Got there at 8 am and after hour or so looking found a guy selling some ammo. I bought 500 rounds of 22 mag for $50 and bought 110 rounds of 44 special for $45 and bought 140 rounds of 44 mag for $45 He had some 7.62x39 but was little pricey. But overall I was happy with $.36 a round for 44. And $.10 for 22 mag.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Cabelas - BPS has (had?) Herter’s 9mm at $0.34 per round for club members. Order on line - Pick up at store.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Super G said:


> Cabelas - BPS has (had?) Herter’s 9mm at $0.34 per round for club members. Order on line - Pick up at store.


They still do, I picked up 1000 rounds yesterday for $340, which was about 17 bucks a box of 50.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would buy at those prices till my bank account went dry


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m shopping for 1000rds of 5.56. Not in big hurry. Have a buddy in Law Enforcement in Tenn. and he sends me prices a little better than public. He tells me to take my time, they are looking for another drop in 5.56 & 9mm. A big concern on buying ammo on line is shipping. I’ve seen killer deals but the shipping would kill you.


----------

